# CS Gorillas Love Bananas -- Fark Photoshopping Today



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Fark is doing a *bananas-themed* photoshop contest.

Can you find the cigar-themed mistake on Fark?

I don't have FARK privileges, but this is what *I'd* submit:


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

now THAT is cool


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Um, who moved this post here? It has little to do with food. It's a bananas/cigar themed bit of CS-relevant humor.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Great looking poster.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Too funny Aaron. You have some skill with Photoshop. I've seen your other photos and you wield a mighty mouse.

Doc


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

I'd still like to know why this was banished to the food forum.

Or do all posts mentioning bananas get stuck here? :bx


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Aaron said:


> Um, who moved this post here? It has little to do with food. *It's a bananas/cigar themed bit of CS-relevant humor*.


Apologies. Did you want it in the Jokes forum then?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Apologies. Did you want it in the Jokes forum then?


How about the politics forum?


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Aaron said:


> Um, who moved this post here? It has little to do with food.


um...all I see is a whole bunch a bananas


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Apologies. Did you want it in the Jokes forum then?


That's reasonable. Thanks.


----------

